# "Print" button is greyed out in Print module, how to get LR to recognize my printer ?



## dougward (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi There-

  In the print module, at the bottom, there are tow buttons, "Print" and "Print to File" My print button is grayed out and un-able to use,,but in the upper left of the screen it shows my printer, so I'm a bit confused as to why I can't print from Lightroom, can anybody advise me as to why and how this happens and how I can remedy it ??

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Sincerely- Douglas


----------



## clee01l (Aug 4, 2013)

In the Print Job panel (just above the buttons) change the "Print To:" DropdownListBox from {JPEG File} to {Printer}


----------



## dougward (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok, thank you very much, that worked perfectly !!!


----------

